# Mahogany veneer identfication



## johnfarris (7 Jan 2018)

I have been given this Mahogany veneer that I would like to use in a upcoming project.
The project will involve some solid lipping so i need to know what the veneer is to match it.






Any help great appreciated


----------



## Chrispy (7 Jan 2018)

There seems to be many woods that get marked as Mahogany but once you get into veneers that goes up Ten fold, but looking at your bit I'd say that looks very like pomel sapele, so sapele solid to match.


----------



## custard (7 Jan 2018)

What Chrispy said,


https://www.capitalcrispin.com/item.php?id=d50sq3Ytu1


----------



## JonnyD (7 Jan 2018)

For lippings I often glue 3 sheets of veneer together to form a 1.8mm sheet . Then rip the glued up sheet down into strips. You get perfect match for colour and grain . 

Cheers 

Jon


----------



## johnfarris (8 Jan 2018)

Chrispy":1fg8zqcq said:


> There seems to be many woods that get marked as Mahogany but once you get into veneers that goes up Ten fold, but looking at your bit I'd say that looks very like pomel sapele, so sapele solid to match.





custard":1fg8zqcq said:


> What Chrispy said,
> 
> 
> https://www.capitalcrispin.com/item.php?id=d50sq3Ytu1



Thanks chaps  i don`t normally like Sapele because of its striped grain. I really like the 3d effect on this veneer.



JonnyD":1fg8zqcq said:


> For lippings I often glue 3 sheets of veneer together to form a 1.8mm sheet . Then rip the glued up sheet down into strips. You get perfect match for colour and grain .
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jon



Wow thanks for the top tip Jonny  What glue do you use to glue them together?


----------

